# corsair k90 tastatur probleme



## rackcity (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo forum, hallo corsair.
Ich habe in der letzten woche ein support geschrieben, da meine tastatur buchstaben doppelt, dreifach oder sogar vierfach mit einem tastendruck wiedergibt. Abundzu mag die leertaste auch nicht. Im live chat (leider alles englisch) hieß es man wolle meine tastatur austauschen da sie defekt ist. Jedoch muss ich vor erhalt meiner neuen zuerst meine alte zurückschicken was ein wenig mist ist, da ich keine ersatztastatur habe. Ich könnte zwar eine kreditkarte wie zb visa hinterlegen wo das geld hinterlegt ist was die tastatur kostet, jedoch besitz ich kein visa oder sonstige kreditkarten. Nur Sparkasse. Im support ticket wurde mir gesagt ich solle die firmeware updaten. Jedoch krieg ich immer diesen fehler: 


Set firmware update mode failed! Danach muss ich meine tastatur ausstecken und wieder einstecken. Sonst leuchtet sie nur blau weiter aber die tasten gehen nicht mehr und ich kann nicht mehr schreiben


Ich habe alles neuinstalliert, als admin gestartet, mehere usb ports probiert, etc. Hat alles nichts gebracht..



Any ideas? Sofern es wer von corsair sieht, hier ist das ticket:6333806

Mein pc:
Asrock pro4 z87,4770k,win7Hp 64 -sofern das hilft


Lg


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Januar 2014)

Ein etwas langwieriger Prozess, der aber eventuell zum Erfolg führt:

1.	K90 abstecken
2.	Download der aktuellen Software und Firmware Installationsdateien. Auf C:\K90TREIBER\ entpacken
3.	Bitte auf „Start“ klicken und im „Programme/Dateien durchsuchen“ Feld „Energieoptionen“ eingeben und starten
4.	Auf „Energiesparplaneinstellungen ändern“ klicken
5.	Auf „Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern“ klicken
6.	Zum Punkt „USB-Einstellungen“ scrollen und diesen erweitern. „Einstellung für selektives USB-Energiesparen“ auf „Deaktiviert“ stellen
7.	K90 in einen USB 2.0 Anschluss direkt am Mainboard stecken
8.	Auf „Start“ klicken und „Geräte und Drucker“ wählen
9.	Auf das Tastatur-Icon mit rechter Maustaste klicken (evtl. „KBD BOOT LOADER“) und Eigenschaften auswählen
10.	Das Register „Hardware“ auswählen. Dort sollte mindestens „HID-konformes Benutzergerät“ und „HID-Tastatur“ verfügbar sein
11.	Klicken Sie auf „HID-Tastatur“ und dann unten auf den Knopf „Eigenschaften“
12.	In dem neuen Fenster klicken Sie unten auf den Knopf „Einstellungen ändern“
13.	In den neu erscheinenden Fenster wählen Sie das Register „Treiber“ und „Treiber aktualisieren“
14.	Klicken Sie in dem dann erscheinenden Fenster auf „Auf dem Computer nach Treibersoftware suchen.“
15.	Klicken Sie auf „Aus einer Liste von Gerätetreibern auf dem Computer auswählen“ und dann auf den Knopf „Datenträger“ unten rechts
16.	Der Treiber sollte sich in dem Ordner 'C:\Programme (x86)\corsair\K90 firmware update\Driver\X64' befinden
17.	Wählen Sie den Treiber im Ordner aus und installieren Sie diesen
18.	Wenn Sie nun wie im Schritt 9 erwähnt unter dem Register „Hardware“ schauen sollten Sie „Corsair Gaming Keyboard“ und „HID-Tastatur“ sehen
19.	Wählen Sie „HID-Tastatur“ und dann klicken Sie auf den Knopf „Eigenschaften“
20.	Klicken Sie auf den Knopf „Einstellungen Ändern“
21.	Wählen Sie das Register „Treiber“ und klicken Sie auf „Deinstallieren“
22.	Bestätigen Sie die Deinstallation
23.	Deinstallieren Sie alle Treiber und Software vollständig über die Systemsteuerung „Programme deinstallieren“
24.	Installieren Sie nun den K90 Firmware Updater
25.	Starten Sie den Firmware Updater und führen das Update für das Keyboard aus
26.	Sobald das Update beendet wurde stecken Sie das K90 in einen anderen USB 2.0 port. Verwenden Sie nicht den gleichen wie zuvor.
27.	Installieren Sie die Software


----------



## rackcity (6. Januar 2014)

Habs nun 4x Probiert, geht nicht. Set firmware update mode failed! Bei denen steps habe ich auch manche punkte gar nicht auf win7 und den "Treiber" kann ich auch nicht hinzufügen, krieg ich immer einen error.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Januar 2014)

Dank dir fürs Feedback. Wir müssen die Tastatur dann austauschen. Ticket hast du ja schon aufgemacht. Du bekommst weiter Informationen dann direkt dort.


----------



## rackcity (10. Januar 2014)

ja habe ich. das problem ist, dass ich keine kredikarte besitze. gibts nen anderen weg, statt eine kredikarte zu hinterlegen? personalausweis o.Ä?

wäre wirklich dringend. ohne tastatur kann ich nicht arbeiten. kann man da nichts anderes machen? wäre schade!!!!


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Januar 2014)

Leider nur via Kreditkarte möglich beim Vorabaustausch, sorry.


----------



## rackcity (22. Januar 2014)

ist erledigt. amazon hat ausgetauscht. bedanke mich trotzdem für deine hilfe. auch wenn die anleitung oben kein erfolg brachte


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Januar 2014)

Dank dir für das Feedback und Sorry das es nicht geklappt hat mit der Anleitung.


----------

